# Spearfishing from the beach in Palm Beach



## FLnewfisher

Swam out from Palm Beach yesterday to do some spearfishing. Lots of life out there. Shot mangrove snappers, sheepshead and black margate. Swam with a school of huge tarpon. Saw nice black & gag groupers (bummed season is over!), hogfish, mutton snapper, and lots of other life. Here is a video I put together of the trip:

http://www.vimeo.com/18572394


----------



## Slaw

*Reply*

That's some pretty amazing stuff!
Slaw


----------



## narfpoit

Man you are a great shot. How long have you been spearfishing?


----------



## FLnewfisher

Thanks! Been spearfishing a little over 2 years now. Still love to hook & line fish as much as possible, but spearing is a blast too.


----------



## adp29934

Nice vid. Props on the Steel Pulse!!!


----------



## cwitty

Excellent video.


----------



## Bocajettyrat

Awsome video. I wish I could see that clearly under water as the camera does. I wear glasses so when diving I cant see to far.


----------



## patrck17

Awsome vids.


----------



## SmoothLures

Awesome thanks for posting.


----------



## dahut

Did that a lot when I lived in the 'Keys. Used to take some nice fish right off the shore. Never was too keen on the barracuda that were always lurking, though.


----------



## FLnewfisher

dahut said:


> Did that a lot when I lived in the 'Keys. Used to take some nice fish right off the shore. Never was too keen on the barracuda that were always lurking, though.


Where did you do shore dives in the keys? I spearfish down there off of marathon/long key but always off our boat a couple miles offshore. Wouldn't mind find a couple places to go from shore.


----------



## dahut

FLnewfisher said:


> Where did you do shore dives in the keys? I spearfish down there off of marathon/long key but always off our boat a couple miles offshore. Wouldn't mind find a couple places to go from shore.


Well I was in the NAVY back then, and had many stretches of uncluttered shoreline to skin dive off of. I did most of it on the naval bases. Keep in mind, when I say *skin dive*, I mean towed float flag, snorkel/mask/fins and spear. None of this was organized, no cattle barge dive boats or planned excursions. 
You could do it anywhere on the island that you wished. You parked your car in a parking lot, or rode your bike to where you wanted - and dove in

It was also the 80's, and we weren't afraid of our own shadows back then, either. There had been no terrorist attacks and regular Joe's weren't suspects for showing up in the water, somewhere. You could go about your individual pursuits and no one gave a rats @ss if you went skin diving. I was never bothered, it was all fair game. Anywhere you could jump in was pretty much okay - everyone was still independent minded.

Today, you'd probably be hounded by the marine patrol or cops in a quick minute. 

But I still say go for it. The channels and basins between Boca Chica and the main island would be good. The mangrove cuts and backwater sloughs peppering the airport area would do, as well.


----------

